# Finish for Bottle stoppers



## Ray D (May 23, 2017)

I know a lot of the turners here make bottle stoppers so I was wondering what finish is preferred. Being that the stoppers can end up in the fridge, I'm guessing some finishes are better than others. 
Ray


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2017)

I try to stay away from friction finishes. Friction finishes are usually shellac based, meaning an accidental spill of alcohol could mess up the finish.

For stoppers I use any of the following: CA, spray poly, or spray lacquer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 23, 2017)

I've used CA, poly, and Antique oil with no issues. Agree with Matt's suggestion to avoid the friction polishes(wax and shellac) for durability reasons.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

Well, I've used shellac for most of mine. I've also used poly straight out if the can with a rag applied on the lathe with good results. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2017)

I use CA, occasionally poly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2017)

I use a 50/50 mix of BLO and oil based poly. I use that on a lot of turnings. It is very easy to apply, takes a nice shine and is very durable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

